# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  3D Graphics demo and a thank you.

## Rapscallion

Hi all.

Firstly a bit of self promotion and some flag waving for doing graphics in Vb.net.

Below is a link to a youtube video of a project I have been working on for about a year, off and on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUZfOZ31Nus

If you didn't click its a 3d model viewer written entirely in visual Basic, no Opengl etc.

As this is a software renderer it is hard to give performance numbers other than for my own machine which is using a Ryzen 3600 running @ 3.8ghz

So. A 150k triangle model draws at around 55-60 fps with back face culling on and wireframe off.


Finally a thank you to boops boops who's posts regarding his creation fastpix gave me hope long ago when I was banging my head on GDI drawing. Trying to make it go faster. I never did use fastpix but knowing it could be done and how, lead eventually to the above.

[edit] http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...mies-and-Dudes

----------


## Rapscallion

If anyone is interested:

https://github.com/5everin/3D-Model-Viewer

I would just like to add that this code is not well structured. I started out on this with no idea how to do 3d graphics. It is a product of me learning how to do this as I went along and adapting what I had codewise to fit.

----------


## gaouser

hmm is there a vs2010 version

----------


## Rapscallion

> hmm is there a vs2010 version


Sorry no. It requires .Net 4.6 minimum to support system.numerics  (.net 5 or newer is much faster)
You can download Visual studio 2022 for free on the ms website.

----------


## dday9

You are doing all of this on the CPU? If so, does it cause any overheating?

----------


## Rapscallion

Not as long as you have a CPU fan attached.  :Smilie: 
Its multithreaded. So the more cores thrown at it the better, but it will still make the processor work very hard with more complex models while moving/rotating them etc.

The model in  the Video I linked is not very demanding as there is only around 20k polygons in it. This sort of thing will cause the cpu to get a little more toastie  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

I am impressed. I read over the code in your github repo (here), it is a bit difficult to follow, but you make it obvious up front that "this is not an example of great coding technique."

Since this is more of a contribution than that question thread I am going to move this to the codebank.

----------


## gaouser

i cant install, but i buy i newer pc Windows 10 with HDD but i make it Windows 7 with SSD i dont know it supports

----------


## Rapscallion

You should be able to get it working on Win7 but you will still need a newer version of Vis studio that will support .net 4.6-4.8
.net5 brought a large bump in performance and this code benefits greatly from it.

@dday9 
Thanks for the comments.

----------


## gaouser

i think 2022s installation never end

----------


## gaouser

> Sorry no. It requires .Net 4.6 minimum to support system.numerics  (.net 5 or newer is much faster)
> You can download Visual studio 2022 for free on the ms website.


bruh I use windows 7 that's not compatible

----------


## gaouser

> If anyone is interested:
> 
> https://github.com/5everin/3D-Model-Viewer
> 
> I would just like to add that this code is not well structured. I started out on this with no idea how to do 3d graphics. It is a product of me learning how to do this as I went along and adapting what I had codewise to fit.


im installing 2017 (real 2015 concept) to win7 is it gonna support ????

----------

